# Zipped iso file???



## JiggyG1 (Jan 22, 2006)

My wife bought me a new computer last year and it didn't come with any discs whatsoever. I just recently downloaded a Vista recovery file which was about 120 mb. When I went into my download folder I noticed it came in the form of a zipped up iso file. How exactly do I burn a zipped up iso? I'm using Nero (don't remeber which version sorry). I tried unzipping it and it had all these folders inside. I'm assuming that I can't burn a zipped iso file right?

I want to have this recovery disc just in case something goes wrong in the future. It sucks not having the proper software. Can someone guide me on how to create a bootable disc? 

Thanks. :smile:


----------



## Acenator (Jun 18, 2009)

I somewhat randomly found this soon after reading your post: How to Burn a Bootable ISO File

I hope that helps.


----------



## bestflashdesign (Jun 22, 2009)

What computer do you have?
It may have come with a program to create such a disc


----------



## JiggyG1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Acenator said:


> I somewhat randomly found this soon after reading your post: How to Burn a Bootable ISO File
> 
> I hope that helps.



Thanks for the link. I've actually burned an iso file before but never as a zip file. Once the software finished downloading, it shows up in my downloads folder with a winzip icon and next to it is says "iso". Do I use Nero and burn it as is or do I need to unzip the files? Sorry, but the link you provided doesn't explain that.

I own a Lenovo pc (AMD dual core). I don't think it came with any such programs unfortunately. I just wanna know how to burn an iso file that is zipped up. Can anyone tell me? I guess I can just try burning it as is and give it a shot....but something tells me it won't work. Everything I've read online shows the iso file as an exe and not as a zip file. Please help me out here folks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you open the zip you should see an iso image

this is what you burn

if the image is not there you just burn the zip

it all depends on how it is packaged


----------



## JiggyG1 (Jan 22, 2006)

dai said:


> if you open the zip you should see an iso image
> 
> this is what you burn
> 
> ...



Thanks. I guess I'll go pick up a CDRW just in case it doesn't work.

I'll try it out and let you guys know. :wink:


----------



## JiggyG1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Ok folks....I'm finally getting around to trying this out and here's what I've tried so far:

I burned the zipped iso file using Nero 7 and I now have a nice coaster for my coffee cup. It did not create a bootable disc at all (just like I thought).

When I unzipped the file here's what's inside:

There are 2 folders called "boot" and "sources" along with a file called "bootmgr". When I open the boot folder this is what's inside:


a bcd file, boot.sdi file and a bootfix.bin file. In the sources folder there is only one file called "boot.wim".

So....where do I go from here? There are no iso files there. Can someone explain how I use Nero 7 or ImgBurn to create a bootable recovery disc?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.istartedsomething.com/20070929/vista-sp1-recovery-disc/


----------



## JiggyG1 (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm not trying to sound rude or anything Dai but you keep supplying me with info that just doesn't work. The link you sent me (which I've already read before) will not work for me because you need the original Vista disc in order to create a bootable disc using that process.

Can someone please explain how I can burn a zipped iso file to become a bootable recovery disc for Vista Premium? 

I honestly think that next time I'm going to insist on the software and pay the extra bit of money just so I don't have to go through this crap.


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

bestflashdesign said:


> What computer do you have?
> It may have come with a program to create such a disc


most newer computers give an option right out of the box to create the exact discs your looking for. 

if you didnt create them you may still have the option. what is the make and model.

does it have a recovery partition? go to control panel > administative tools > computer management (continue) > disc management (left side) is there a partition about 3-8gb ?


----------



## JiggyG1 (Jan 22, 2006)

kenny111111 said:


> most newer computers give an option right out of the box to create the exact discs your looking for.
> 
> if you didnt create them you may still have the option. what is the make and model.
> 
> does it have a recovery partition? go to control panel > administative tools > computer management (continue) > disc management (left side) is there a partition about 3-8gb ?



I have a Lenovo pc (AMD dual core). I did what you asked and it says that I have a 7.07 GB "Healthly EISA Configuration" under Disk 0. 

I went to where my wife bought the computer today and asked about how I go about creating a recovery disc. The gentlemen at the store told me that all I have to do is continue pressing F11 when the pc is booting up and it takes me to "PC Doctor" which allows me to recover from a future disaster. It also allows me to wipe the hard drive clean and reinstall Vista if I ever decide to sell my pc. Nice. 

Thanks again for all the help folks but I think we can close this post. Thank God for that!


----------

